# Wood stove pipe: 6" oval to 6" round?



## Farmerwilly2

Pretty much says it. My stove has an oval outlet. I haven't found anywhere in my area that sells a oval-to-round adapter. Is there any reason that round pipe can't be smashed down to fit the oval outlet? 

I believe it needs to go inside the outlet so's to allow any flowing creasote to go into the stove and not leak down the outside of the pipes. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Ed Norman

Yeah, the 6" round will form into the right size oval. And it should go inside for the reason you gave.


----------



## ET1 SS

The stove-pipe I have is pretty soft and easy to mangle into round or oval.

When you buy stove-pipe, each section usually comes shaped like a big 'C', once home you attach the opposite sides together in that latch-edge they have. While doing this they are rarely round.


----------



## Qhorseman

If ya can't make it work try www.ventingpipe.com


----------



## ET1 SS

I agree.

http://www.ventingpipe.com/duravent-1624-6-x-24-single-wall-black-pipe-length/p1761217

Is a little pricey, but should work for you.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Is this what you're looking for?

http://www.northlineexpress.com/item/5IM-BM0037/6-24-Ga.-Snap-Lock-Black-Oval-To-Round-Boot

$28.90


----------



## ET1 SS

6" stove-pipe 

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/4940/16301/Stove-Pipe-Black/Black-Stove-Pipe-24-inch-length.html

$10

Fits onto round or oval connections.


----------



## springvalley

Your round pipe will bend into the oval, and yes it should go on the inside of the stove, but they don`t. At least mine won`t , it fits on the outside of the stove flang. I have not had any creasote run down the stove, but I burn only dry wood, and have a rain cap on the pipe. > Thanks Marc


----------



## dirtman

If you run it on the inside be certain to caulk around it with furnace cement. Don't want carbon monoxide leaking out after the fire burns down so much that you are not sucking in air around the fitting.


----------



## Farmerwilly2

Round pipe bent just fine.


----------



## Ed Norman

Farmerwilly2 said:


> Round pipe bent just fine.


Did it go inside or out?


----------



## Farmerwilly2

Outside on mine. Seems odd but it fit and it's working. All the rest of the pipe fit together normally. Now need to figure out the gasket situation.


----------

